# The Processor Drain, Manchester - April 2010



## ojay (Apr 18, 2010)

*The Processor Drain, Manchester.*

Upstream from the infall of Inhospitable that flows through into the Works chamber I visited a few weeks back is the *Processor.*







It's proper name is Potters Lane Combined Sewer Overflow which runs into the Moston Brook; the Processor filters out the nuggets before discharging the sewerfresh into the Brook. (Not that often I hasten to add!).

However there are a couple of CSO's upstream, one of which is leaking  and discharging sewerfresh into the Brook (Nice), which went some way to explaining the amount of poop in 'Inhospitable' we encountered whilst in there, oh and the smell.

Here is a picture of the section underground near to where the Processor is situated during construction






This was probably the inspection chamber I passed on the way, here was the entrance into it






And here is a much older piccy I found from back when it was first constructed






Anyway after entering the outfall of the CSO, which has been repaired in recent years due to the collapse of the existing brickwork, it was a bit of a mooch upstream in a large RBP before eventually joining up with the less interesting RCP.






*Looking downstream*






*Into the RBP*






*And on...*






Again this was a fair mooch, over half a mile as the pipe twisted left then right then left before eventually straightening out. The whole section I'm led to believe is just under 2 miles long before it finally reaches the infall.

*RBP meets RCP*






*More RCP beyond the Processor*






On the way I passed some smaller surface overflows and at least 2 smaller CSO's one of which leaks sewerfresh. Also there was a large inspection chamber on the left about halfway up, I didn't bother with this as I have seen my share of these before.

Eventually after about another 200 yards I arrived at the entrance to the 'processor room'.






On the way in you pass this smaller concrete section where sewerfresh once again flows through






Through to the left, one arrives in the giant 'processor room'. Here this machine kicks in when the sewer levels breach the chamber to filter out the poop, not that it matters as it's leaking anyway!
















You can see the sewerfresh flowing through on the otherside






Anyway didn't stick around in here too long as the air quality was poor, it stunk real bad, was very humid and taking piccy's was difficult due to the mist and poop particles filtering the light of the torch.

*Outta here*











Thanks for looking ​


----------

